# Halloween and Haunt Convention Calendar for 2016



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a note on Chicago Frights, July 16-19 were the dates for the 2015 show. I haven't seen anything yet for this year.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

List has been updated to reflect the dates announced for Chicago Frights


----------

